# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Нужен ключ для 1С Предприятие 8.2

## Marcus Cicero

Требуется помощь, нужен ключ для  1С Предприятие 8.2, не как не могу найти.

----------


## AndyPanda

Ставим ядро 1С с данного сайта или с офф.диска. На этом сайте ищем лекарство (пользуюсь UniPath а не эмулятор).Патчим backbas.dll. Ставим нужную конфигурацию....пользуемся до прихода отдела К или до покупки лицензии...ну, есть конечно еще варианты...

----------


## Stalker25

> ну, есть конечно еще варианты...


Скажите пожалуйста, при таком ключе обновления на программу будут приходить?

----------


## Сергей Я

Обновления на программу не будут приходить, сейчас все очень сурово с этим нужно как минимум иметь подписку на ИТС ну и лицензионный софт, если хочешь пока попробовать качай все тут

----------

Stalker25 (28.09.2013)

----------


## Stalker25

> Обновления на программу не будут приходить, сейчас все очень сурово с этим нужно как минимум иметь подписку на ИТС ну и лицензионный софт, если хочешь пока попробовать качай все тут


Да что же такое, у наших разработчиков похожу лучше голова работает, чем у спецов микрософтка :) Потому что на их винду легко ставит народ активатор и обновляется. В 1С никаких вариантов с обновлениями пока не придумано? Меня спрашивали как так поставить чтоб именно обновления приходили (сам не понимаю зачем оно нужно?)

----------


## Сергей Я

Вообще обновления системы 1С работают и они могут ставится в режиме полуавтомат но для этого нужен логин и пароль который доступен после подписки на ИТС

----------


## Stalker25

> Вообще обновления системы 1С работают и они могут ставится в режиме полуавтомат но для этого нужен логин и пароль который доступен после подписки на ИТС


Проще говоря обновлений на не лицензионную версию не будет, правильно понимаю? Ведь подписку не получишь... Никаких обходных путей не придумано? 

PS это не себе, меня просили помочь с этим вопросом, ответить что лучше взять лицензию и не стараться искать ключи, все будет работать.

----------


## Сергей Я

> Проще говоря обновлений на не лицензионную версию не будет, правильно понимаю?


 Если грубо говорить то да, но в то же время есть этот сайт. 


> Ведь подписку не получишь... Никаких обходных путей не придумано?


 а смысл этой подписки я например не вижу только из за обновлений, смысла нет если Организация маленькая. а если крупная тогда даже нечего думать преобретайте программу с подпиской

PS это не себе, меня просили помочь с этим вопросом, ответить что лучше взять лицензию и не стараться искать ключи, все будет работать.

----------


## Stalker25

> а смысл этой подписки я например не вижу только из за обновлений, смысла нет если Организация маленькая.


Не знаю мне сказали чтоб обновления приходили надо сделать) Но как? 




> но в то же время есть этот сайт.


Отсюда скидывать их или как?

----------


## Сергей Я

> Не знаю мне сказали чтоб обновления приходили надо сделать) Но как?


тогда официальная покупка и 12000 в год подписка на ИТС




> Отсюда скидывать их или как?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------

Stalker25 (30.09.2013)

----------


## Stalker25

> тогда официальная покупка и 12000 в год подписка на ИТС


Стоп, почему 12 в год? Вроде говорят 10 к за программу и все... Дороже windows  что ли выходит?  :)

----------


## Сергей Я

Да там подписка на ИТС  которая дается на год для получения обновления! далее снова платить!

---------- Post added at 13:38 ---------- Previous post was at 13:33 ----------

Да там подписка на ИТС  которая дается на год для получения обновления! далее снова платить!PS ошибся 27000 р в год

----------


## Stalker25

> Да там подписка на ИТС которая дается на год для получения обновления! далее снова платить!PS ошибся 27000 р в год


Так много? 
Не до конца понял: покупается программа лицензионная за ~10к + каждый год 27к платить за ее обновления? 
Обычно в организациях как я понимаю это делают они сами, а если кто-то себе на домашний компьютер ставит то все это платим сами...

----------


## Сергей Я

http://its.1c.ru/db/aboutits#content:22:1

----------

Stalker25 (01.10.2013)

----------


## Stalker25

*Сергей Я*, еще мне сказали что надо.. ну в общем чтоб с рабочего компа какие-то данные можно было перекидывать к себе на ноутбук и для этого якобы нужны обновления программы и лицензия и.д. Это так? 

PS я совсем не в теме про 1С, но основное что требуется это как я написал выше чтоб можно было работать с данными на ноуте дома и второе обновления (для этого же наверно).

----------


## Сергей Я

какие то странные зависимости, что то я понять не могу, Надо данные из компа в базу 1С?  надо тогда просто конвертор создать и все! 
PS:Так то реально проще купить лицензионную и не парится, а обновления качать тут вот и все

----------


## Stalker25

> какие то странные зависимости, что то я понять не могу, Надо данные из компа в базу 1С? надо тогда просто конвертор создать и все!


Если бы я знал чего хотят от меня:) На днях пообщаюсь может пойму)




> Так то реально проще купить лицензионную и не парится, а обновления качать тут вот и все


Сказали "надо чтоб обновления приходили, из-за этого и лицензию"...

----------


## Сергей Я

> Сказали "надо чтоб обновления приходили, из-за этого и лицензию"...


 тогда вперед на подписку ИТС

----------


## Stalker25

> тогда вперед на подписку ИТС


А это не хотят :)
В общем разъясняю теперь...

----------


## Stalker25

Собственно возник теперь такой вопрос: если версия ломанная (не лицензия, говорю о 8.2 Предприятие), пусть и без обновлений вообще будет стоять, можно ли работать с базой? То есть, имеется на другом компьютере лицензионная программа, можно ли оттуда скинуть базу на флешку и далее на компьютер уже с "нашей" программой работать здесь, потом снова на тот и т.д. Не будет ли проблем?

----------


## Сергей Я

Нет проблем не будет

----------


## Stalker25

*Сергей Я*, это вы про что? Не о моем вопросе на предыдущей странице?

----------


## Сергей Я

Вы хотите обмен данными сделать или что?

----------


## Stalker25

*Сергей Я*, ну как обмен... В общем надо чтоб с рабочего компьютера (где лицензионная 1С стоит эт точно) можно было какие-то рабочие фалы с базами или чем там скидывать через флешку на домашний где уже будет эта "наша" версия. Такое возможно? Или закозлит?

----------


## Сергей Я

да можно! главное что бы версии платформы были близкие по значению

----------

Stalker25 (16.10.2013)

----------


## Stalker25

Наверно 8.0-8.3 все они близкие)

----------


## Сергей Я

нет у каждой 8.0 или 8.1 или 8.2 или 8.3 есть еще подгруппы например 8.2.19.68 дак вот нужно что бы совпадали желательно 8.2.19

----------

Stalker25 (19.10.2013)

----------


## Stalker25

Понял чтоб совпадали до третьего числа после точки)

----------

